# Storms A Brewing



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

My first post on this forum.My thanks to all for my continual enjoyment of this forum.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Welcome to 2Cool and the photography forum. I do like the image you posted. Very nice. The contrasts and colors really seem to express a storm coming.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Excellent image. That looks like one whale of a storm and you captured it very nicely indeed. Welcome to the forum and keep'em coming


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Welcome Reef Runner!*

We're honored that your first post is on our little part of the board. Great shot - as long as I wasn't wading at the time!

Welcome to 2cool.


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

That's a really cool pic!


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

That is a awesome picture.......


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great capture and shows a sense of the powerful. I'm certain that your future photos will be excellent. regards, and welcome aboard. Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Very nice picture...


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

You can almost hear the thunder rumbling. Nice Pic


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard Reef Runner. That's a nice shot. Where was it taken?
Mike


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Good one,Thanks


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i think if i saw that storm coming, i'd make sure i was safe at home. golly! that's an amazing cloud formation.

welcome aboard reef runner. i look forward to seeing more of your photos. 

rosesm


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Whoa, that is a scary cool cloud. Nice capture!


----------

